# vanilla beans & creme brulee



## b i a n c a (Jun 30, 2002)

i prefer to cook with vanilla beans but every time i make creme brulee with them all of the seeds settle to the bottom while its cooking. is there anything i can do to prevent this? or should i switch to vanilla extract for creme brulee?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I haven't had that problem happen, but I will be interested in seeing what causes it and how to prevent it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I never encountered that problem either. However, last year, 
Nielsen-Massey came out with a new product: *Vanilla Bean Paste*.

It's pure vanilla with natural vanilla bean seeds in a unique, convenient, paste form that adds a gourmet appearance to any recipe.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

omg, 
when i was working at a VERY high profile restaurant in NYC, the GM asked me why there was dirt in the bottom of his brulee???!!!:blush: 

They had never used the beans before so it was presumed to be a mistake. Granted this was in the late '80's but geez. 

When I make flan and brulee with vanilla beans I try to agitate the custard before pouring into cups, seems to keep the specks suspened but there is always some sinking. 

this week it is coconut milk brulee with vanilla, and orange vanilla flan with stoli orange and vanilla caramel. :smiles:


----------

